# DC Comics rivoluzione, Batman sarà nero



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2020)

La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2020)

E allora dato che ci siamo facciamo pure Robin Travione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Bataman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



E che palle! Se vogliono avere caratteri neri ben vengano come storie nuove e personaggi nuovi, ma basta con questa farsa di usare Batman, James Bond, Doctor Who o qualsiasi altro personaggio con una storia propria che dura da parecchi decenni.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2020)

A cavaliere nero nun je devi cacà er...


----------



## Mika (11 Dicembre 2020)

Mi aspetto tanti altri cambiamenti. Ma perché non creare un nuovo eroe a seconda del momento sociale e non cambiare quelli esistenti da decenni alla situazione sociale odierna?

Spero che gli calino gli acquisti. Tanto a me i DC comics e i Marvel non mi sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Mi hanno rovinato pure Batman ora, maledetti.


----------



## Djici (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



Inaccetabile.
Ma non perché abbia qualcosa contro i neri.
Sarebbe inaccetabile trasformare Blade o Nick Fury in un personaggio bianco per dire.
Stanno rompendo con questi cambiamenti.
Spero che non abbiano successo così ci pensano per bene prima di cambiare un nuovo personaggio.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2020)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe successo 
Hanno rovinato pure Batman! Dai facciamo tutti neri 
Ormai siamo scaduti nel ridicolo assoluto


----------



## mabadi (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



perchè non gay? che razzisti...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Ma chissenefrega. Ibra è bianco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



And the brave new world carries on...


----------



## Kayl (11 Dicembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè non gay? che razzisti...



Decenni fa aggiunsero Batwoman e Batgirl come moglie di Batman e fidanzata di Robin perché il fumetto sembrava troppo gay con Batman e Robin (non scherzo). Poi aggiunsero le varie "crisi" per riscrivere ste evoluzioni ridicole della storia eliminando le controparti femminili aggiunte proprio con lo scopo di eliminare tali voci in nome di una giusta revisione della qualità della storia senza curarsi delle dicerie.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Dicembre 2020)

Non è proprio cosi....è solo per un evento ambientato in un ipotetico futuro(future state). Bruce wayne rimarrà quello che tutti conosciamo nelle serie canoniche.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Dicembre 2020)

Sopravviveremo anche questo (detto da un nerd appassionato di Batman che in questo momento, proprio ora, sta rileggendo il Cavaliere Oscuro Colpisce Ancora di Miller)... d'altronde siamo sopravvissuti alla schifezza di Spiderman nero con Miles Morales (ebbene sì, adoravo anche Peter Parker, quello bianco)...

Sapete la cosa peggiore? Jim Gordon nero nel film The Batman...

Siamo andati oltre ogni limite, non se ne può più.


----------



## Raryof (11 Dicembre 2020)

Beh hanno nerizzato pure Django diversi anni fa figuriamoci ora che il razzismo antiwhite perbenista è prepotente e feroce.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh hanno nerizzato pure Django diversi anni fa figuriamoci ora che il razzismo antiwhite perbenista è prepotente e feroce.



Si... ma Django aveva un suo perchè, data la rivisitazione da parte di Tarantino, che peraltro ha sempre avuti attori neri nei suo film...

Questo processo, invece, che ora riguarda figure storiche del mondo supereroistico è ridicolo e nel lungo sarà anche controproducente, almeno in Europa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si... ma Django aveva un suo perchè, data la rivisitazione da parte di Tarantino, che peraltro ha sempre avuti attori neri nei suo film...
> 
> Questo processo, invece, che ora riguarda figure storiche del mondo supereroistico è ridicolo e nel lungo sarà anche controproducente, almeno in Europa.



Si ma sono pur sempre manovre relegate a terre alternative/futuri vari. Dovrebbero comunque pensare a scrivere belle storie...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sopravviveremo anche questo (detto da un nerd appassionato di Batman che in questo momento, proprio ora, sta rileggendo il Cavaliere Oscuro Colpisce Ancora di Miller)... d'altronde siamo sopravvissuti alla schifezza di Spiderman nero con Miles Morales (ebbene sì, adoravo anche Peter Parker, quello bianco)...
> 
> Sapete la cosa peggiore? Jim Gordon nero nel film The Batman...
> 
> Siamo andati oltre ogni limite, non se ne può più.



"sEi uN RaSsISTaaAahhhh!1!1!"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



Vedrete che non combatterà più contro Joker e simili, ma contro la polizia fascista di Gotham...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).



Voglio topolino Giallo , Paperino Gay e Pippo diversamente abile.


----------



## Butcher (12 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo tutti neri


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> perchè non gay? che razzisti...



Io lo farei nero trans e poliamoroso


----------



## Igor91 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo farei nero trans e poliamoroso



Hahahaahahahahahah


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La DC ha deciso di cambiare rotta ed i nuovi fumetti sull'Universo Batman avranno un cambiamento. Il nuovo Batman sarà nero col nome di Tim Fox. La nuova storia del neo personaggio sarà scritta da John Ridley (12 anni schiavo).





Admin ha scritto:


> A cavaliere nero nun je devi cacà er...



Ahahahaa grandissima citazione!


----------



## mabadi (12 Dicembre 2020)

ma l'attore sarà _Balotelli_?


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> "sEi uN RaSsISTaaAahhhh!1!1!"



Io si sono razzista, e di brutto.
Sono un razzista intellettuale, quelli della peggior specie. Uno che ti schifa per le cose che pensi e che dici e che fai, non per il colore che hai.


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio Wonder Woman maschio etero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Voglio Wonder Woman maschio etero.



Ne uscirebbe fuori un qualcosa concettualmente simile al Berlusca quando disse “la mia parte gay è lesbica”.


----------

